# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Самоучители по 1С для Украины

## Alek-nn

.................

----------


## tandat2011

На Украине сгустился туман над 1С 8. Если так будет продолжаться, пора подумать об альтернативной программе, с более расслабленным менталом.
Если есть самоучитель для 1C 8/1 Украин, пришлите пожалуйста на адрес: interservice2009@gmail.com.

----------


## tandat2011

На Украине сгустился туман над 1С 8. Если так будет продолжаться, пора подумать об альтернативной программе, с более расслабленным менталом.
Если есть самоучитель для 1C 8/1 Украин, пришлите пожалуйста на адрес: interservice2009@gmail.com.

----------


## Ruth

Очень прошу прислать самоучитель по 1С 8.2. Бух. учет для Украины на tanyagarden@rambler.ru

----------


## Кухар Владимир

Скачать

----------

Tisa (28.03.2012)

----------


## ludade

[quote="Ruth;140888"]Очень прошу прислать самоучитель по 1С 8.2. Бух. учет для Украины на[/quote

и мне , пожалуйста, dekermendgi@gmail.com  для бухгалтера

----------


## MrSkyrim

Ищу самоучитель  по 1С бухгалтерия для украины.
mrskyrim@mail.ru

----------


## lora_ua

и мне, плиз 1с бухгалтерия 8.2 самоучитель
lubimaja@meta.ua

----------


## FantasyLady

Помогите с самоучителем по 1С бухгалтерия для украины. ГОРЮ!!! s.e.s.6091991@mail.ru Если кто откликнеться, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Черепаха***

Самоучитель по 1С!!! Полное практическое пособие с примерами по 1С: Бухгалтерия 8.2!
Ссылки:
http://turbo.to/canbydmcz9er.html
http://letitbit.net/download/19434.1...11%29.zip.html
http://ul.to/xli5b6og

----------

Olga_new (08.07.2013), Закладка (14.03.2013), нло (02.08.2013)

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## Durdimaped

Скиньте пожалуйста *Самоучители по 1С для Украины* finentrop@gmail.com

----------

